# Do centipedes poop?



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry if this was overly blunt. I have see scorpions, true spiders, and tarantulas of all sorts poop... but i have never seen any of my centipedes poop? I'm sure they poop i just never catch it or see it. So whats it look like??
Cheers


----------



## HKronos (Jun 9, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Sorry if this was overly blunt. I have see scorpions, true spiders, and tarantulas of all sorts poop... but i have never seen any of my centipedes poop? I'm sure they poop i just never catch it or see it. So whats it look like??
> Cheers


Yes, they do poop, it is rather soft, elongated and dark you might not be seeing it. You might want to free some sowbugs in your tank they eat waste and leftovers.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 11, 2008)

I am so used to seeing the other critters and there white bird like splatter marks, i guess i was expecting the same thing from my centipedes? To be honest i pretty much never see my centipedes. I guess that means they are happy though.
Cheers


----------



## HKronos (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope, no chalky whites like snakes, tarantulas, and scorpions but dark soft small mammalian-like to aid in visual description.


----------



## jettubes (Jun 25, 2008)

would slaters clean left overs and poo ?


----------

